# Electronic Mouse Repellent



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

quite a few cities use those to keep teenagers from congregating in public places  it just emits a very high frequency noise that most people can't hear, or people over a particular age. i can't imagine it harming anything in your house.

imo - a few traps with some peanut butter on them is more than enough to remedy the issue.

the reviews on HD's website are interesting. seems to be all or none.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Electronic pest things of any kind are a total sham and gimmick. Don't waste your money. The old-fashioned snap traps are good. There are all kinds of glue trap sorts of things. D-con, or its pro version if you can get it, still works alright but takes awhile. 

You do need to find out where they are nesting and feeding if you can. The big name brand pest control folk are not always the best bargain. Ask around for a small, local firm with a good reputation if you decide to go the pro route.

Get or borrow a cat, but make sure it is not a spoiled worthless lump of fur that refuses to mouse!:laughing:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Poisons wouldn't be the way to go unless you can first train the mice where you want them to go to die. Otherwise they will pick their own spot and the stink won't please your wife for one second.

Meeces are everywhere and a fact of life. We use peanut butter and a snap trap most of the time but those little "sticky pads" work really good also.

If you find concentrations of droppings that usually means there is something there to hold their attention long enough for multiple poops or they are nesting at that location. That's the first place to place traps.

Go one step further and use a sticky trap with a dab of peanut butter placed in the center of the glue. You wouldn't believe the personal satisfaction that comes from that technique. You'll find yourself smiling and talking to the little critter after you catch him/her.


----------



## hankscorpio (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought it but i haven't' opened it yet. i figured I would look into it and then decide if i wanted to return it or not.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Snap traps are the way to go, the glue ones are simply cruel for nothing and they will suffer days on end and even try to bite their own limbs off to try to escape. It's a very horrible death. Get snap traps, or even electric traps, which apparently are quite humane and even cleaner then the snap ones. 

Try to figure out where they're entering so you can fix the issue, as this will just remain an ongoing problem.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

they also tend to run along the wall perimeters


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

OK OK OK, we can't torture terrorists that want to kill us and we can't torture meeces, I don't disagree with that totally. The snappers are a little more humane I suppose.

SIDE BAR: I placed a glue trap loaded with peanut butter behind my fridge last year. In the middle of the night I was awakened by a strange hissing sound. I stumbled through the house following the sound and upon entering the kitchen still moving in the direction of the sound I stepped into cold water on the floor.

Seems I had caught a mouse and he was taking his frustrations out on the water supply line for my ice maker. The sucker was soaked and still chewing on the plastic supply line. I know I know, if I had used a snapper that wouldn't have happened. The little bastard got what he deserved tho. I hate them meeces to pieces.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Go Green... don't you watch animal planet?

go to the pound and save a cats life... if the black plague comes back you will be very happy. Besides, just try putting a mouse trap on your lap and pet it... the cat will wake you up if you have a fire and your smoke alarms fail. See if your trap will do that.

Another thing... nursing homes that have cats roaming the halls and rooms
have found out their clients live longer...thus increasing their revenue.

cat allergy... no problem... take a pill.. it's good for the economy.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

The wife bought some of those "electronic mouse repellent" didn't work for us, maybe you will have better luck with them. I would not recommend them based on my experience with them.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I never had any luck with the electronic mouse repellants. Nothing beats a good old-fashioned wire mouse trap IMO. That is where I would start. It depends on how bad your infestation is. They usually come in when it starts to get cold or to nest. Once you've trapped the mother and the babies you should be good to go. They often don't become evident till the babies start exploring. A more drastic measure is baits. DO NOT get the One Bite type. It will poison houshold pets and make the mice bait-shy and therefore it is ineffective. I would put my trust in someone more local before the Orkins out there. Our local pest company offers an annual plan that cost about as much as two visits where they visit 3-4 times a year and come if you have a problem. These plans cover all types of pests, not just one. That woud be the way to go if you have a frequent problem with mice.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Snap traps.

- nobody ever says Italy....


----------



## lex87 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anybody have any ideas about how to get rid of rats that are in between floors? I hear them at night, skittering around above me. I asked the tenants upstairs and they hear it as well, only to them the skittering is below them. No idea at all how they've managed to get in between floors, and to date I've never seen one actually in the house (yet). I've tried local new york pest control, orkin, etc....it's only ever temporary, sooner or later I hear them running around again. I wanted to know, hopefully, if there was anything I could do or try myself (?). Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

When I was a kid, we caught bull snakes. We kept them in a cage in our bedroom. Great pets, never had to be fed, made no noise and best of all, little brothers and sisters never even came into the basement Somehow, they thought snakes ate little children. The snakes always got out, and immediatly the mouse population went down.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

lex87 said:


> Anybody have any ideas about how to get rid of rats that are in between floors? I hear them at night, skittering around above me. I asked the tenants upstairs and they hear it as well, only to them the skittering is below them. No idea at all how they've managed to get in between floors, and to date I've never seen one actually in the house (yet). I've tried local new york pest contro, orkin, etc....it's only ever temporary, sooner or later I hear them running around again. I wanted to know, hopefully, if there was anything I could do or try myself (?). Thanks for any suggestions!


I've always heard that rats respond best to bit. Warfarin specifically. It is a blood thinner that causes internal bleeding which causes them to get thirsty and they seek water elswhere and die. Don't waste your time with traps. If I was renting, I would move.


----------



## AlexDring (May 3, 2010)

Is there a poision that wont hurt cats if they get one of the poisned mice? I have three cats, who are failing to out smart the mice. They get one everynow and then. If they get one that is poisoned I wonder if it will harm the cats.

These electronic devices, some say they emit a tone humans cant hear. What about dogs? I would hate to see my dogs running about with blood from thier ears and going batty.

My problem is I live in a old farm house out in the country. Seems like once you get control of them, the next year they are back.


----------



## biz123 (Jun 7, 2010)

From what I've heard about them, don't get it. The mice will eventually become used to the sound. Use traps to get whatever mice you already have inside your house. Seal off your house in terms of small holes. Clean up your surrounding property to make sure that there is no food, shelter, or water.


----------

